# Algae on my clown?



## charlie and max (Apr 16, 2008)

We recently bought live rock that had red algae on it. One of our clowns put it's lips and side of head on the rock. For several days he had red showing then it went away. Now he has a little bit of red, also what looks to be a growth on the side of his face. Is this algae growing on him? If it is, how do I get it off him.

Thanks


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

No, it's not algae growing on him. 
I don't know what it IS, but I know what it ain't.
If anything, it's probably a sore or infected spot.


----------



## karazy (Nov 2, 2007)

ya, sounds like infection to me. he probably scraped himself then it got infected


----------



## s13 (Aug 17, 2007)

Could be velvet disease?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

No, not likely. I guess we'll never know, though, since this thread is over two months old...


----------



## s13 (Aug 17, 2007)

Yeah.... the 2 month setback got me.


----------

